
If work dominated your every moment would life be worth living? - johnny313
https://aeon.co/ideas/if-work-dominated-your-every-moment-would-life-be-worth-living
======
Forrest7778
I think that this premise relates directly back to the Paradox of Choice.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Paradox_of_Choice](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Paradox_of_Choice)

I'd imagine that in some ways people would be happier since their entire
existence would just be predicated by workflow, but that's just an offshoot
hypothesis.

~~~
sharemywin
There was just a study about anxiety from lack of control for children. So,
there is a lot of variables that play into it.

